# My new Encore Barrel



## bowhntr (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I have been wanting a .284 Win barrel for some time and I found one at a very good price , it is a MGM 17" full bull .284 Win 1-8 twist . Here it is all set up and ready to take some deer at long range!! Also had a muzzle brake installed by a gunsmith in Michigan for a $100


----------



## golffreak (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking rig. That should cover some range.


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like a handful without a muzzel break. Should be a sweet rig. Looks nice


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you told me blued action/matte black mount/stainless scope/stainless brake/rubber grip/black laminant forend I would be scared to look. It actually looks good and should ba a great round.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nice*



bowhntr said:


> Well I have been wanting a .284 Win barrel for some time and I found one at a very good price , it is a MGM 17" full bull .284 Win 1-8 twist . Here it is all set up and ready to take some deer at long range!! Also had a muzzle brake installed by a gunsmith in Michigan for a $100



Great setup.Good luck in your huntin'.
How much does it weigh all together?


----------



## Win1917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting pics...I just sold my last Encore handgun barrel and now I'm hankerin for another one! They sure are fun to shoot with a bipod


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 26, 2011)

Very NICE!


----------



## bowhntr (Oct 5, 2011)

Dont know how much it weighs but the first loads I made for it shot 10 in one hole and that included scope adjustments. It likes H4350 and a 140gr BT . The muzzle brake works so well it was like shooting a 22 mag in a rifle. Once I dial it in it should do well at long distances . My deer lease has some shots that could be taken out to 500+ yds . I dont believe i'm ready for that distance but it would be a challenge.


----------

